# Kelley has foundationless frames



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

Kelley now has foundationless frames:
Deeps: https://products.kelleybees.com/wtkprod/detail.aspx?item=1182
Mediums: https://products.kelleybees.com/wtkprod/detail.aspx?item=1184


----------



## eatmorechicken (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael - what are your thoughts on these? Have you done any experimentation with them? Great idea but am curious if they would fill the entire frame. Assuming the extraction methods would be the same as TBH.


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

I think they look great. One less step if you are going foundationless with a langstroth hive. They are still a full frame right, you just don't have to clip off the wedge and reattach. It is already done for you. I think I will be ordering some of these.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

>Michael - what are your thoughts on these?

You can make your own, of course, but these will work great.

> Have you done any experimentation with them?

I have some but they just came out with them. I have been doing similar things for years, yes.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfoundationless.htm
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesnaturalcell.htm


----------

